# Suche ein UiEvent welches mich per Injection benachrichtigt wenn die Applikation geschlossen wird.



## jupa (16. Dez 2013)

Hallo, 

ich möchte benachrichtigt werden wenn meine RCP E4 Anwendung beendet wird. Gibt es dafür ein UIEvent welcher per @Injection registriert werden kann in meiner Klasse.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## anti-held (17. Dez 2013)

Ich kenne mich mit RCP nicht wirklich aus.
Aber vill könnte es mit [c]Runtime.getRuntime().addShutdownHook(...)[/c] funktionieren.
Ist zwar kein UIEvent aber es wird ausgeführt sobald die Applikation beendet wird.


----------

